# Jetta Oil Change Interval



## zacfathead (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I wasn't planning on taking my 09 Jetta 2.5 in to get the oil changed until the first 10k mile mark that the manual recommends, however a friend of mine said I should change it sooner than that. 
I currently have about 6,500 miles on the car, should I get it changed now or wait? 
Thanks!


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Jetta Oil Change Interval (zacfathead)*

These two Used oil analysis from BITOG tell me you should change it ASAP. These engines had roughly 5000 miles and had very high iron and silicon.
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/...76590
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/...art=1


----------

